# New California law taking effect Jan. 1st



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

There is a summary of the CA commercial vehicle air quality standards at this link:
http://www.arb.ca.gov/msprog/onrdiesel/documents/multirule.pdf

In particular, in Section 3, you can read about _requirements _to meet _2007 engine standards _in certain areas of California after December 31, 2013.


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

Those nut jobs down there would try to pass a law like that. But, then that would turn the whole shipping industry on its ear and food costs would go through the roof down there. I cant see something like that working. Maybe the standards of 2007 not a 2007 truck.

I know they are putting in ways that the truckers cant get from one truck scale to another in a certain amount of time (miles x 55mph) and if they do they automatically get a ticket because they must have been speeding. But, I will ask my friends father about the 2007 thing.

I heard that they also plug into the truck now and see if you went over 55 mph anytime in the month and issue a ticket if you did. Not sure where they are enforcing it that way.


----------



## MNbees (May 27, 2013)

Yes its real. As of Jan 1 2014 any truck over 26k lb that is 2007 or older will have to get a $10k++++ particle filter to enter the state of CA.

ARB of CA does offer 2 things
You can register you truck with them (http://www.arb.ca.gov/homepage.htm) as low usage- this means you can drive in CA for 1000 miles or under per calender year.

Also you can get one 3 day permit per calender year (3 consecutive days)

seems like that is going to make it more difficult to find trucks when ya need them.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

The shipping port in Oakland stopped letting older trucks in a couple years ago. They all had to update their exhaust systems I heard it costs about 30K per truck.


----------



## Jacobee (Dec 27, 2011)

Oh come on now. A retroactive speeding ticket. East side I think you need to keep those ideas to yourself or the govment might take that up


----------



## Saranator (Oct 21, 2011)

..


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

On the other hand if you don't go into CA there are probably going to be some good deals on used trucks.


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

Jacobee said:


> Oh come on now. A retroactive speeding ticket. East side I think you need to keep those ideas to yourself or the govment might take that up


I did not make that up. My stepsons dad is a trucker in CA and he says they do that.



David LaFerney said:


> On the other hand if you don't go into CA there are probably going to be some good deals on used trucks.


Problem is I live in a state that loves to follow other states laws. They are nutjobs down in Olympia and those ca laws will be coming here also. Then OR which is sandwiched in between will have to follow. So all our trucks will be worthless also. I cant understand how all the truck owners in ca are standing this. The used market just turned into a scrap site or having to sell to other states. The new truck sales must be going through the roof.


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

>I cant understand how all the truck owners in ca are standing this.<

http://fleetowner.com/regulations/carb-sued-over-older-trucks

There needs to be more 'pushback' against the idiot CARBocrats. I hope to see more lawsuits.
More: http://insurancenewsnet.com/oarticl...d-supporters-at-redding-meeting-a-432995.html

http://insurancenewsnet.com/oarticl...omply-with-new-diesel-standards-a-433553.html


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Jacobee said:


> Oh come on now. A retroactive speeding ticket. East side I think you need to keep those ideas to yourself or the govment might take that up


I have heard of that on the NY State Thruway. If you take your ticket at one booth and get to the exit booth faster than a certain amount above the posted speed you will be ticketed. Depends on if someone wants to enforce it. Ain't math wonderful?

If you go thru an intersection on a yellow light in many places that will get you a ticket too. Cameras will photo your license plate.


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

I must be running thru the right red lights! No tickets for me!


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

Thanks Mike for posting the links.
And thanks in advance for keeping an eye on this!


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

Oh ,I keep my eye on lots of things ,Harry.

For example, California banned bear hunting with hounds in 2013. Hound hunting is a traditional and effective way to control bear populations. Now the season just ended and 1002 bears were taken which is 960 less than last year,and around 700 less than the last few years seasons. So, I expect an increase in bear depredation of hives in California as bear populations increase. 

What to do?:s


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Apply the SBS Method of Bear Control.

SBS=Shoot,Bury,Shut up.


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)




----------



## marshmasterpat (Jun 26, 2013)

loggermike said:


> OhFor example, California banned bear hunting with hounds in 2013. Hound hunting is a traditional and effective way to control bear populations. Now the season just ended and 1002 bears were taken which is 960 less than last year,and around 700 less than the last few years seasons. So, I expect an increase in bear depredation of hives in California as bear populations increase.


The pendulum will swing back on most things hopefully one day. When the bears start trashing expensive homes or assault the kid or pet of someone important the demand to remove more bears will increase. But sadly I think the tradition of hunting with hounds is on the threatened list and likely to become extinct or at least outlawed.


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

sqkcrk said:


> Apply the SBS Method of Bear Control.
> 
> SBS=Shoot,Bury,Shut up.


They really help in the flower beds. Trust me.


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

They recycle into sausage really well.


----------



## minz (Jan 15, 2011)

They banned bear and cougar with dogs up in Oregon some years ago. Now when there is damage calls they send out a state paid hunter with dogs and a rifle to fix it. 
I hear the weigh stations up here have a ‘fast pass’ that allow certain vehicles to bypass the weigh stations and inspections with a wireless signal. UPS and Fed Ex are big users and also that they will issue tickets if the time between stations is short enough to warrant excessive speeds. Almost all of these trucks are on a GPS route tracker anyway.


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

Jacobee said:


> Oh come on now. A retroactive speeding ticket. East side I think you need to keep those ideas to yourself or the govment might take that up





minz said:


> I hear the weigh stations up here have a ‘fast pass’ that allow certain vehicles to bypass the weigh stations and inspections with a wireless signal. UPS and Fed Ex are big users and also that they will issue tickets if the time between stations is short enough to warrant excessive speeds. Almost all of these trucks are on a GPS route tracker anyway.


SEE Jacobee.


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

loggermike said:


> >I cant understand how all the truck owners in ca are standing this.<


WA wont be to far behind.

http://washingtonstatewire.com/blog...-legislatures-upcoming-transportation-debate/

http://washingtonstatewire.com/blog...ooming-california-meltdown-could-repeat-here/

And that leaves OR sandwiched in the middle. They will have to follow suit.


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

EastSideBuzz said:


> And that leaves OR sandwiched in the middle. They will have to follow suit.


No they won't.

:no:

CA and WA have had sales taxes for how many decades?
We have voted sales tax down 9 times.


----------



## babybee (Mar 23, 2012)

Must have high property taxes then?!?!?


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

HarryVanderpool said:


> No they won't.
> 
> :no:
> 
> ...


I hope you are correct ? Son of Gregoire who we have now could do all sorts of bad things. I hope your guys are more sane.


----------



## delber (Dec 26, 2010)

babybee said:


> Must have high property taxes then?!?!?


or high income taxes? Or a small government. Na!!


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

babybee said:


> Must have high property taxes then?!?!?


Irrelevent, and off topic.
My example was not intended to change the subjet to taxes. Rather to point out that Oregon is OREGON.


----------

